# Well Experienced & Always Looking to Learn



## DigitalDJ21 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey I'm Brett, just wanted to introduce myself. I've been doing work in the technical theater industry for about seven years now. I have been the technical director at my high school since the age of 14, my freshman year when the former technical director got fired. I run a tech crew of students at the high school, on average we have about ten people on crew. Along with the crew and my tech consultant, I run about 100 events and shows in the theater every year between September and June. I am certified on the Yamaha M7CL Digital Audio Console, and I have experience on a number of lighting boards including, ETC Expression Series, Hog Series, and Martin Light Jockey I & II. I also run my own DJ company and have been DJ'n for four years now.

For more specifics on my technical experience please feel free to contact me or reefer to my profile biography. I'm here to learn from others, and lend a helping hand wherever I can.

Thanks,

Brett


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome Brett! Thanks for taking the time to register and introduce yourself. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## Goph704 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello hello. 
Welcome to the Control booth!! You've got the best online place to learn and grow as a tech. I've been using control booth for the past three years ever since I got my BA. Just for reference sake what's the name of your company?


----------



## DigitalDJ21 (Dec 22, 2009)

My personal companies name is Action Packed Productions & Entertainment, however we are strictly advertising by word of mouth. This is because the two of us that run it will be in two separate colleges next year and we don't want the company to be in a specified region.

I also sub contract for a number of companies such as Michael Lazar DJ Entertainment, and DJ's Available. I've worked at Six Flags Great Adventure as a technician for two seasons, and I spend most of my year as the hired tech director at my high school.


----------

